

Bitcoin Payments by Pedophiles Frustrate Child Porn Fight - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-09/bitcoin-payments-by-pedophiles-frustrate-child-porn-fight.html

======
anonbanker
Classic anti-$TOPIC hitpiece; link $TOPIC to pedophilia, then discuss the
"controversy" of $TOPIC afterwards.

What a surprise, a pro-banking website tries to discredit a technology that
can kill banks. Perhaps we should ask Monsanto what they think about organic
farming and heirloom seeds?

